# Norwegian, Swedish: De/Ni



## Dan2

In a previous thread of mine, Lars ended with: 





> Ni är mycket välkomna till Sverige!


Thank you!

Your choice of wording leads me to my next question.

I know German and a couple of the Romance languages pretty well, and in those languages I'd never use du/tu with a stranger (even worse, an older stranger).  I have heard that the situation is different in Scandinavia, with "du" in wide use even among people who don't know each other well.

My question (and perhaps the answer is different for Sweden than for Norway): As a visitor to these countries, are there situations where I should use De (Norway) and Ni (Sweden) in place of "du" when speaking Norwegian or Swedish to a stranger?

(I'd like to keep this as one thread, to see possible interactions between the Swedes and the Norwegians.)

Thanks!

Svar på norsk (svenska) takk.  Jeg elsker å lese norsk/Jag älskar att läsa svenska.


----------



## kirsitn

In Norway, using "De" is very rare. Personally I have never used it, and I only come across it in some formal letters and sometimes in commercials for things that I would never buy (typically dubious health food, pills that claim to cure everything etc).


----------



## j0nas

I use 'De' when I speak with older ladies in an ironic and or mocking way.


----------



## Lars H

Hej

Säg "du" till alla utom till medlemmar av den Kungliga familjen!

Ibland säger butikspersonal "ni" till sina kunder, men då för att understryka att butiken är exklusiv. 
Jag kan möjligen tänka mig att använda "ni" till äldre människor (plus 80 år) om de ger intryck av (kläder, språk, uppförande) att vara mer formella till sättet, men aldrig annars. 

Jag tror att detta kommer även i Tyskland. Vänta 30 år och se...


----------



## Pteppic

Jeg ville heller ikke tiltale noen med De annet enn i ironisk/sarkastisk øyemed. Kanskje til kongen? Men det er jo en relativt uvanlig person å møte for en turist 

Eneste gangen jeg er blitt tiltalt med De var på et SAS-fly for flere år siden.


----------



## oskhen

Det er aldri galt å si "du" på norsk - eller, slik er det blitt, i hvert fall.

Men det er minst én annen tråd om dette temaet på dette forumet. Fler, tror jeg.


----------



## Parataxis

När "ni" användes i Sverige var det framför allt nedåt i hierarkin, det vill säga att chefen sa "ni" till sina anställda, medan de tilltalade chefen med "direktör" eller "herr X" eller liknande. Man tilltalade inte en överordnad med "ni". "Ni" användes alltså inte för att uttrycka artighet mot vem som helst, och det är nog därför som det upplevs som oartigt hos många äldre i dag.


----------



## Lars H

Parataxis said:


> När "ni" användes i Sverige var det framför allt nedåt i hierarkin



Nja... Vet inte om jag håller med.
"Ni" användes även mellan personer i ungefär samma sociala ställning; läkaren, skolläraren, bankkamrer, ingenjören etc "niade" flitigt med varandra, fram till 1960-talet ungefär. 

"Du" var för familj och nära vänner
"Ni" för folk man kände
Uttryck i tredje person, som tyska "Sie" eller (tror jag?) norska "De" använd(e)s för folk man inte kände och inte ansåg sig kunna bli vänner med både uppåt och nedåt i hierarkin.
Så när gamla tiders disponent röt "Kan Fru Andersson duka fram groggbrickan?" och när dagens journalister i intervjun säger "Vad anser Kungen om X?" så är båda visar uttrycken på ett större avståndstagande än "ni", använda för att markera ett avstånd mellan personerna. Antingen för att man vill hålla ett avstånd (disponenten/Fru Andersson) eller för att man inte ska försöka överbrygga det (journalisten/Kungen).


----------



## Parataxis

Lars H said:


> Nja... Vet inte om jag håller med.
> "Ni" användes även mellan personer i ungefär samma sociala ställning; läkaren, skolläraren, bankkamrer, ingenjören etc "niade" flitigt med varandra, fram till 1960-talet ungefär.


Ja, det är mycket möjligt. Jag var själv inte med när det begav sig, så jag känner inte till alla detaljer. Men det var väl ändå inte så att "ni" användes till överordnade eller för personer man inte kände, dvs. som många unga verkar vilja använda "ni" i dag? Vi kan säga så här: det svenska "ni" motsvarar eller motsvarade inte exakt användningen av t.ex. franskans "vous", som är ett allmänt artighetsord för vem som helst, gammal eller ung, chef eller anställd osv. Det finns i alla fall skäl till att "ni" i dag har en delvis negativ klang, åtminstone bland äldre.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Jag finner mig väldigt sällan i en situation där jag känner det korrekt att nia någon. Det har hänt att jag har niat äldre damer eller så, och har då inte uppfattat att de tog illa upp av det. Det vore spännande att höra övriga svenskars syn på det här!

Säg för guds skull inte ni till medlemmar av kungahuset; de tilltalas, som korrekt noterats ovan, med sin titel, t.ex. _vad anser prinsessan om det här?_ eller _hur ska konungen fira jul i år?_.


----------



## Lars H

Hej



Parataxis said:


> Vi kan säga så här: det svenska "ni" motsvarar eller motsvarade inte exakt användningen av t.ex. franskans "vous"



Bra fråga. Jag vill tro att man förr kunde säga att "ni" ganska väl motsvarade bruket av "vous" men idag är det annorlunda. När jag blir "niad", så "duar" jag tillbaka.

Det som förr var en generell artighetsfras mellan människor på samma sociala nivå - eller på olika nivåer - används mest idag som en "suckup"-fras i servicebranschen. Klart man blir negativ inställd


----------



## Dan2

Very interesting discussion beyond the immediate answer to my question (and I learned several new Swedish words to boot).

I think this was worthwhile because there are still language-learning materials circulating that suggest that "du" (more so for Swedish than Norwegian I think) is a word one should use only with acquaintances.

Just to confirm my own understanding, and for other language learners: "ni" _is_ in common use in Swedish for _plural_ "you"; this corresponds to Nor. "dere".

/tak/!


----------



## Lars H

Dan2 said:


> "ni" _is_ in common use in Swedish for _plural_ "you"


Correct!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

For further reading, we have a long and animated thread about Swedish use of Du/Ni:

*Swedish: "ni" or "du"?*

And about Danish formal pronouns:

*Danish: formal pronoun "De"*

I haven't found one about the Norwegian use, and to avoid long multiple threads about the same topic, I suggest we keep this one mainly for Norwegian.

/Wilma


----------

